#  > Forum by Your Languages

## Mohamed

**  
**  
*"                 "*  
*"    "   *  
*"                 "  :         "     "*  
*  :           *  
* :            *  

**  
*      "           "      "                "*  
**  

*      :* 
*     "         "***  
*               .* 
**  
*      Ⱥ      * *
      :    *  
*     .* 
*     "            "*  

*        .*  
*      "* *                                    "   :  *   
** * "  "*  
* .* 
** * :* 
*      "* *       "*  

*      "* *               "  "*  
*    :         :     :              *  

** * .:      "* *              "  "* 

** *. :      :      * *                    "     "* 

** *.:* 
*             "  ߿"  :  .  "  "  "* 

*       .* 
*                     "**                      .* *"   .* 



*        ɡ         
      :**-      * * 23  
 : -*** * : 36
 : -*** *: 14* 
*    ǡ   Ǻ* 
*    ɡ  ǡ * *

:* * 
: .   ()  ǡ     ǡ  
      )** 
**
**
:** -      * * : 41
**: -        * * : 28* 
** 
See More:

----------

